# baby desert eagle



## newbie222 (Jun 14, 2006)

id like to know what people here have to say of the jericho 941 or the baby desert eagle from the magnum research...opinions or comparisons to other guns...maybe post a question even..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

WHile they are selling them here (they aren't called the Jericho anymore, they aren't hugely popular. I think 1 person here prev mentioned having 1 - maybe they will respond to this thread.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have the Semi compact baby eagle polymer frame in 9mm. It is an absolute tack driver. The single action trigger pull has much the same feel as a 1911 but the double action pull is a nightmare. It ties with my M&P for the best feeling grip in my hand. I have over 1500 rounds so far and I cannot get it to fail. I have dropped it in the sand, shot it while wet, and even put a couple of empty casings in the same mag and it always chambers the next round. The first time I shot it I put 1000 rounds through it non stop without cleaning it and it was still working perfectly. I have also read a lot of reviews on the baby eagle, jericho, and the EAA witness, all basically the same gun, and they all rate very high in quality, accuracy, and reliability.

[/img][IMG:451:346:5d4a3821b2]http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j234/maximo92f/Firearm%20photos/BABYEAGLE3.jpg[/img:5d4a3821b2]


----------



## newbie222 (Jun 14, 2006)

i know im a complete moron for asking this but what is:

-" It is an absolute tack driver"

-"The single action trigger pull has much the same feel as a 1911 but the double action pull is a nightmare." what do you mean by this "its a nightmare"??


ps.. can you tell why my username is what it is??? :-D


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

newbie222 said:


> i know im a complete moron for asking this but what is:
> 
> -" It is an absolute tack driver"
> 
> ...


The first pistol I was ever able to shoot 2 inch patters with at 7-10 yards (tack driver) most handguns are not this accurate. The gun is as accurate as the shooter. The double action trigger pull us about 18 lb and the single is about 3.5 to 4 lbs. You must have very strong hands to accuratly shoot this gun in double action.

The user name is one of my favorite video game characters.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maximo said:


> The user name is one of my favorite video game characters.


No :-D - he said HIS username - "newbie"


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Maximo said:
> 
> 
> > The user name is one of my favorite video game characters.
> ...


No more beer for me artyman:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I have heard good things about the gun from others - I've also heard that the metal version is very heavy. 

Not my thing, but probably a good gun :-D


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

The steel framed are great guality guns but for a carry gun the steel frame is 36.4 oz empty.


----------



## skifiend (May 30, 2006)

I have a Jericho 45 FS (the same thing as a Magnum Research Semi Compact Baby Eagle 45acp). Great shooting pistol!!! As Shipwreck mentioned, the all metal frames are heavy, and really not a great CC. BUT, the weight really helps swallow up the recoil of the 45acp, even with the shorter semi compact frame. It's super easy to break down and clean. Very reliable...I've only had one FTF, and I think that might have had something to do with the mag...although it only happened once and I've put about 300 rounds total since I bought the gun. I did buy it used from a friend as well. Maybe a total of 1000 rounds or so through it total. I love mine and everyone that shoots it loves it as well.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Desert Eagle is a great shooter!!!*

Wife has a Desert Eagle 9mm. She loves it! I've shot it many times & it shoots great. It's a very accurate, good looking, bad ass gun. I love the 4lb S/A trigger & expect a heavier DA trigger pull. As a CCW gun, the only thing I don't like, is the way the safety protrudes out to snag on clothing. I think it was designed as a Israili service weapon not a CCW. I haven't run over it with a pick up truck or soaked it in the creek or buried it in sand yet but I highly recommend it. :-D


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

It's nice looking! Always admired them from a distance... I'd love to shoot one someday. :wink:


----------



## newbie222 (Jun 14, 2006)

im in such a freaking dilemma man...i love the jericho the way it lokks and the fact that its military used....but the fact that there arent many accessories for it and the fact some friends of mine dont say anything good about it(neither do they say anything bad about it) and the fact that supposedly theyre going to bring prices down on glocks has just got me mentally stupified..

glocks are awesome guns i know because of comments and all the info i have gotten off of forums and websites...

so this is crap man....oh and i just got offered the following guns:

walther p99 (i know what youre gonna say shipwreck haha)
spring xd-40
keltec p11 (dont like it)
FEG "witness" i think they got messed up and its the EAA witness, but im not sure
Sig pro 9mm

the problem is i havent shot neither of the above or the glock...so cra i dont know what to do :twisted:


----------



## moses (May 16, 2006)

I think you should really try to get some time with the Walther P99 I have one in 40 S&W its great and you can shoot cheap cast lead bullets if you reload. you cant do that with a glock the keltec p11 is nice and small for carry 11 rds of 9mm aint too shabby but double action only not a target pistol but a life saver!! good luck


----------



## maqueswell (Jul 12, 2006)

I own a Baby Eagle semi compact .45 and she's a beaut. very reliable. She is a heavy pistol, but with the all steel frame she's extremely tough and durable. Proven? This is what the Isreali police use as a side arm, so in my book that says something about it's durability and reliability.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Maximo said:


> The first pistol I was ever able to shoot 2 inch patters with at 7-10 yards (tack driver) most handguns are not this accurate.
> .


Excuse my saying so, but a 2" group at ten yards hardly qualifies as a "tack driver." At seven yards (21 Feet) the gun should only open up the bullet hole slightly!

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Depends on the shooter... For me, I would consider that a tack driver too


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Excuse my saying so, but a 2" group at ten yards hardly qualifies as a "tack driver." At seven yards (21 Feet) the gun should only open up the bullet hole slightly!
> 
> Bob Wright


 An "honest" experienced shooter knows that the number of people who can do that, you can put on the head of a thimble.


----------

